# Charlotte/Mecklenburg NC-M-Rambo-#A870760



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sent: Mon, November 9, 2009 11:23:00 AM
Subject: GERMAN SHEPHERD IN HIGH KILL, CHARLOTTE-MECKLENBURG ANIMAL SHELTER! NEEDS RESCUE!



RAMBO - ID#A870760

I am an unaltered male, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown and I weigh 93 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Nov 05, 2009.














For more information about this animal, call:
Animal Care & Control, Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department at (704) 336-3786
Ask for information about animal ID number A870760


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

HANDSOME


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Any help for this nice boy?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW!! He looks well cared for. Hope his family shows up or he gets help soon.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

He is gorgeous, surely someone owns him. Does anyone know of a GSD rescue in this area that we could contact? This just breaks my heart and now my stomach aches for Rambo.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

Any word on this boy? I am calling them when they open this morning. I just "might" have a place for him with a neighbor who recently lost their GSD to old age.


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

Well it seems that Rambo got out of his fence and bit his owner. He is in quarantine and is not adoptable at this time. He may be put down due to aggression issues but she told me to call back and depending on how he acts he may be put up for adoption at a later day this week. Now I wonder if I can help him at all?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

...or sadly, what exactly is the real story.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

That is bizarre... not sure what type of owner it is... but my dogs would never bite me. Weird... must be more to the story.

Tanja


----------



## lucasmom (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah, maybe he will pass his personality test while in quarantine and be available for adoption. He very well could have been protecting himself from abuse for all we know. Lord, I just HATE humans when I see animals suffer at their hands.


----------

